# SmartWash Shampoo



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

there are probably very few fanciers who have not used one of the CC products but the smartwash/smart rinse has the pet sound to it rather than the show sound... dk if you will find many fanciers who use that one.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

JulesAK said:


> Has anyone used the Chris Christensen SmartWash and SmartRinse products? I am looking at the vanilla oatmeal. It just sounds so yummy  I am kind of a weird scent lover and wanted to get something fun for Maggie for fall.
> Thanks,
> Jules


I've never used it but recently found a vanilla oatmeal wash for myself, it's wonderful!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I've got some coming so will give a review on it 
Jules


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright, bath day today so adding my review. I ordered the shampoo and conditioner from Cherrybrook. Got here within 4 days which is amazing coming up here from the east coast. Smells like vanilla, not too strong. It says you can dilute 50:1. I used about 10:1 as Maggie doesn't have a super thick coat. Funny note on that is that she had an incredibly thick coat with lots of feathers as a baby.
The wash lathered really well and rinsed out very clean feeling. I did not dilute the conditioner and just rubbed it into her fur. It too rinsed out really well.
Toweled her off well and started drying. I didn't really notice any difference with drying and she still dried fairly quickly. When she is just damp, I always rub a bit of Mane and Tail Detangler into her fur. I don't use very much and I love the way everything just sheds off her fur. Finished drying and she is done. Her fur has a bit of volume but not overly fluffy. I think the shampoo worked well for her coat. The vanilla smell is kind of a faint warm vanilla caramel. I don't like anything too over powering.
Picture of our hike today before her bath. I let her off lead and she got herself nice and dirty by finding some higher alpine bogs. 
Jules


----------



## PaulReidGkG (Oct 21, 2020)

After trying I will come with a review


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Update: I has been almost 3 weeks and Maggie's coat still feels wonderful. We have had many walks in the rain and mud and I have just toweled her off. Her coat still feels "fuller" when I run my fingers through it. It is not flat or limp. She has no odor at all just a complete absence of any scent now. Very pleased with this shampoo for an inexpensive option.
Jules


----------

